# Off Again



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Guys
Well schools back and I'm off. Getting the tunnel tomorrow afternoon and heading for northern Italy  Meeting some friends from Liecester in Luxembourg and then we both go down to Basle, Lucerne, St Gothard tunnel and then Lake Maggiore, Como and Garda. We then plan to go to Venice, down the Adriatic coast thence across to Rome. We will come back by way of the Cinque Terre up over the Alps to Chambery and back home :roll: Well thats the plan anyway. We got 5-6 weeks to do it so it won't be too much of a rush. What we want is a good old fashioned indian summer. Got the trusty Honda 90 on board so we can get up into some narrow streets for a change. If I get wifi i will keep in touch.

Cheers...... Ned :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds awesome . we will be heading for Italy next year... keep us posted.


----------

